# New Pics - Apr 11, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr11

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those are some pictures, Terry! 

Sure hope that eye will be OK!

That second pic is something else with those fancies! Look at those feathered FEET!! 

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL...


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry, Those baby sparrows and pijjies are so adorable. The adult pijjies are so beautiful. I could take each and everyone one of them and just cuddle and kiss them. I hope the pigeon with the bad eye gets better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Quite an interesting name for the LOVE child. 

I really love all the pigeon pics, those rescues are gorgeous!

I can't imagine your photo album...without some open gaping mouths this time of year.....they are just so cute!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Quite an interesting name for the LOVE child.


Someone on the Starling Talk board who is from Tasmania said I should call the little one Bluey because that's what Aussies call anything that they don't know what it is or don't have a name for  I seriously doubt that the name will stick as it just doesn't "feel" right ..

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

More pigeons! They are all so adorable. I just love them. I'm glad there's a couple of friendly pigeons in the group. The squeaker looks so nice and plump.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, look at the dense feathering on Bluey! That love child is developing into a lovely bird.

Looks like some fancy pigeons in the Pasadena Humane Society group. Are they all from one source?

What a bright, cheerful looking squeaker! It looks so healthy. Sure hope the one with the injured eye heals quickly.

This time of year, do you have dreams of little gaping mouths to feed?  I wonder if feathers sprouting are painful like teeth coming through the gums?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your pictures are always so amazing.
I love seeing those sweet faces.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone .. more new arrivals today and more coming tomorrow .. tis the season!

I don't know if the Pasadena Humane birds all came from one place or not .. my guess is that they are from several locations.

Little Bluey is a single "child" so s/he has been very, very well fed and cared for .. quite a little chunky monkey  

The other little squeaker is showing the ropes to a young Domestic Flight that I am temporarily caring for. The little Flight hasn't really figured out self feeding, the Dad quite feeding it, and the owner doesn't know how to hand feed .. so .. it's here to get some weight on and to learn how to eat. It's a real beauty.

The little sparrows seem to grow and develop right before your eyes. I don't think the sprouting feathers cause them any discomfort .. doesn't seem to anyway. And, yes, there are nights when I have visions of hungry, gaping little beaks .. that will be especially so once the starlings start coming in.

Terry


----------

